# What's Next From Nikon?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 15, 2015)

```
Nikon Rumors has posted what to expect next from Nikon. It looks like Nikon is going to continue updating a lot of lenses, as they’ve done in the last 18 months. We’re looking forward to seeing what sort of full frame mirrorless option Nikon comes up with, because we do believe Canon is going to do the same sooner than later.</p>
<ul>
<li>Nikon D5</li>
<li>Nikon D300s Replacement</li>
<li>Nikon 1 v4</li>
<li>Nikon 1 lenses</li>
<li>New Coolpix cameras</li>
<li>More Nikon telephoto lenses will be updated with flourite (FL) elements.</li>
<li>A full frame Nikon mirrorless camera system</li>
<li>A new “secret” product, perhaps an action camera.</li>
</ul>
<p>Read more in the source link below.</p>
<p> </p>
```


----------



## drjlo (Sep 15, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> <li>A full frame Nikon mirrorless camera system</li>



Excuse me??!


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 15, 2015)

Sonikon shall bring on every product they think is getting its market share. Competition is good.
Put some pressure on Canon so they'll either improve their products more or they'll make them cheaper.
(Or - hopefully not so - can and will ignore it because they don't see or feel competition  )


----------

